
IE10: Microsoft Picks Up Its Browser Pace  - jamesbritt
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2383467,00.asp
======
makecheck
I think software makers have just decided they don't like decimal points
anymore. It has little to do with development pace and everything to do with
what they feel like calling something.

How many other things are overhyped? AT&T's 4G, somehow much better than 3G?
iTunes version 10, despite having the features of an iTunes 4? There are no
rules, so no marketer follows any.

